# Hunting quotes/ sayings



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Some of these are just awesome! I have rough time getting up after some grown up pops and a late fire so my saying goes like 
Buddy- get up
Me- its raining
Bud- no its not
Me- too windy
Bud- nope
Me- keys are in my jeans 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Drop yer crocks and grab yer socks, ain't never shot one from the bunk!:yikes:

Lets GOOOO, ain't never shot one off a bar stool!

Lets GOOOO! Ain't never shot one from the couch!:idea:

"Stuck one!"

"Got an arrow wet"

"See anything? Nuthin but 2 legged doe." (never left the bar after lunch)


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

If it hops it drops if it flies it dies.

What happens a deer camp stays at deer camp. 

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

"The Lions" are why Michigan made Sunday hunting legal.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

The size of a trophy shall not be based on size or weight but instead on the efforts extended in its pursuit. 

If you always do what you always did you'll always get what you always got

This ones head is to close to its tail (short fish)


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll pay you back next time.

Lets go hunting. Can you drive?

I did the dishes last time.

You snore like a pig. The tent was shaking.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Shoot fast, or shoot last.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats why they call it huntin....not killin.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## finsnfeathers (Apr 21, 2009)

Any day is a good day when your 6feet above ground!!!

you only get to see so many sunrises!!!!

shoooooooooooooootem!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

CHOOTEM LIZBETH!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

If you dont get excited when you hear the leaves crunching its time to take up bowling. Another version deals with seeing horns.

I can go back and get my deer but dinner will be an hour and a half late, or you guys can get it for me so I can start supper now. In over 30 years this one has never, ever, failed me. FM


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

"It's all over!" (my dad after he thinks he pounded a buck, but in the end totally missed)

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ain't no fun when the rabbit's got the gun. :lol:


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Aw man, who farted?


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Always aim for the face. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Critter Killing Addiction (May 21, 2013)

If they aint feet down and back peddling, their out of range!

They keep jumping from tree to tree all nibbly bimbly!

alright, alright, alright!!!! It's dead!!! (after watching a rabbit role over dead and hearing 4 more shots after)


----------



## Critter Killing Addiction (May 21, 2013)

Dang Buffie had talons I tell ya!!! Big Eagle size talons!!!


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

They keep coming to me,:lol:

For the guy who doesn't pay close attention to scent (shower, clothing scent, no rubber boots, hangover breath)...Pfffff "He ain't gonna see anything." "He's just out there wilt'n ferns." I actually coined that one, you can use it.

We have a rule if you don't get up in the AM to hunt then you're "kitchen (#)itch for the day. A lot of sneak'n around in the mornings, Ive even put the coffee pot out on the open air back porch where we hang clothes and dress so the coffee aroma doesn't wake certain hunters!:lol: I haven't had KP for YEARS!!!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Turkey - Don't make the mistake, take the Jake.
Goose - Shoot 'em in da face.
Walleye - Caaatch da beeeeeg feeesh, eh.
Deer - Whack 'em & stack 'em. Kill It & Grill It.
Trout - Trooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuut
Carp - "You boy's usin' dough-balls?"
Salmon - It takes a hit to get a hitne_eye:
Beaver - Eatin' ain't cheatin'......Bee healthy, eat your honey...


----------



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

If it drops in the spring it can drop in the fall.


----------



## Farm boy (May 10, 2015)

I passed him up yesterday


----------

